# Best Recipes of 2013 - from It's a Keeper



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

The Top 25 Best Recipes of 2013
http://www.everydaytastes.com/2014/01/02/the-top-25-best-recipes-of-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ItsAKeeper+%28It%27s+a+Keeper%29
1. Slow Cooker Beer Braised Short Ribs*
2. King Ranch Chicken Casserole*
3. Party Cheese Bread*
4. Slow Cooker Parmesan Pork Roast*
5. Bacon Glazed Carrots
6. Crock Pot Sticky Chicken*
7. Chicken Pot Pie Puffs
8. Roasted Smashed Potatoes
9. Impossibly Easy Butterfinger Pie
10. Cinnamon Swirl Pancakes*
11. Baked Blueberry Oatmeal
12. Crispy Oven Fried Chicken
13. Cinnamon French Toast Bake*
14. Strawberry Refrigerator Cake*
15. Chocolate Eclair Cake
16. Drunken Pork Chops
17. Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken*
18. Ultimate Banana Bread
19. White Trash Candy
20. Chicken and Broccoli Tortellini Casserole
21. The Best Carrot Cake EVER!
22. No Bake Peanut Butter Crunchies
23. Easy Crab Stuffed Talapia
24. Slow Cooker Italian Pot Roast
25. Slow Cooker Lasagna

Top 10 Best Recipes of 2012
http://www.everydaytastes.com/2012/12/31/top-10-recipes-of-2012/
1. Beer Braised Short Ribs in the Slow Cooker
2. King Ranch Chicken Casserole
3. Slow Cooker Parmesan Pork Roast
4. Sticky Chicken in the Slow Cooker
5. Party Cheese Bread
6. Chocolate Covered Strawberry Pie
7. Cinnamon Swirl Pancakes
8. Cinnamon French Toast Bake
9. Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken
10. Strawberry Refrigerator Cake

Top 10 Best Recipes of 2011
http://www.everydaytastes.com/2012/01/05/top-recipes-of-2011/
1. Best Wimpies Ever!
2. Slow Cooker Honey Garlic Chicken
3. King Ranch Chicken Casserole
4. Beer Braised Short Ribs in the Slow Cooker
5. Strawberry Refrigerator Cake
6. Chocolate Eclair Cake
7. Party Cheese Bread
8. Cinnamon Swirl Pancakes
9. Tuscan Roasted Asparagus
10. The BEST Apple Crisp

Favourite Recipes for 2011
http://www.everydaytastes.com/2012/01/05/top-recipes-of-2011/
1.Burgers with Caramelized Onions
2. Garlic Lime Chicken with Pineapple-Jalapeno Salsa
3. Homemade Girl Scout Cookies: Samoas
4. Fruit Studded Jello
5. Chicken Canzanese
6. Roasted Provencal Vegetables
7. Super Strombolis
8. Beef Bourguignon
9. Creamy Risotto with Sausage and Peppers
10. Cheesy Parmesan Orzo
11. Chicken with Roasted Red Pepper-Garlic Sauce

Top 10 Best Recipes 2010
http://www.everydaytastes.com/2010/12/31/the-best-of-2010/
1. Chicken Cobbler Casserole
2. Slow Cooker Salisbury Steak
3. One Pot BLT Pasta
4. Chicken Corn Chowder
5. Copycat Ruths Chris Sweet Vanilla Cream with Berries
6. White Pizza Dip
7. Oreo Truffles
8. Chocolate Peanut Butter Pie
9. Cheesy Broccoli Bake
10. Parmesan Roasted Green Beans

16 Easy Crock Pot Recipes
http://www.everydaytastes.com/easy-crock-pot-recipes/
1. Honey Garlic Slow Cooker Chicken
2. Slow Cooker Beer Braised Short Ribs
3. Slow Cooker Lasagne
4. Crock Pot Chili
5. Slow Cooker Pot Roast  Italian Style
6. Slow Cooker Chicken Parmesan
7. Creamy Italian Slow Cooker Chicken
8. Slow Cooker Parmesan Pork Roast
9. Slow Cooker Pork Tenderloin
10. Slow Cooker Pulled Pork BBQ
11. Slow Cooker Salisbury Steak
12. Slow Cooker Sloppy Steak
13. Sticky Slow Cooker Chicken
14. Sweet and Spicy Slow Cooker Pork Chops
15. Slow Cooker Chicken and Vegetables
16. Slow Cooker Mulled Cider

70+ Quick Dinner Ideas
http://www.everydaytastes.com/meal-planning-quick-dinner-ideas/
Easy Chicken Recipes
1. Baked Chicken Fajitas
2. Chicken Cacciatore
3. Crispy Cheddar Chicken
4. Crispy Oven Fried Chicken
5. Chicken Pot Pie Puffs
6. Easy Chicken Marsala
7. Crusty Mustard Chicken
8. Kung Pao Chicken
9. Lemon Rosemary Grilled Chicken
10. Roast Chicken with Balsamic Bell Peppers
11. Roast Chicken with Caramelized Shallots
12. White Chicken Chili
13. Parmesan Crusted Chicken
14. Open Faced Chicken Caprese Sandwiches

Easy Pork Recipes
1. Balsamic Marinated Grilled Pork Tenderloin
2. Bacon Avocado Grilled Cheese with Garlic Aioli
3. Pork Chops with Rosemary Garlic Rub
4. Drunken Pork Chops
5. Honey and Spice Glazed Pork Chops
6. Molasses Grilled Pork Tenderloin
7. Pork Chops in Creamy Shallot Sauce
8. Pork Chops Oreganata

Easy Beef Recipes
1. Steak Pizzaiola
2. The Best Meatloaf
3. Crunchy Onion Bourbon Burgers
4. Sloppy Joe Grilled Cheese
5. The Best Wimpies (Sloppy Joes)

Easy Pasta Recipes 
1. Penne Gorgonzola with Chicken
2. Jills Easy Spaghetti Sauce
3. Caramelized Onion Penne
4. Gnocci and Broccoli in Parmesan Cream Sauce
5. Linguine with Sausage and Peppers
6. One Pot BLT Pasta
7. Sesame Noodles
8. Spaghetti with Lentils

Easy Soup Recipes 
1. Broccoli Cheddar Soup with Ham
2. Chicken Corn Chowder
3. Creamy Chicken and Wild Rice Soup
4. Pasta Fagioli

Other Easy Recipes
1. Perfect Risotto
2. Microwave Risotto
3. Three Cheese Garden Pizza
4. Pizza Roll Ups

Sides and Salads
1. Baked Sweet Potato Fries
2. Balsamic Quinoa Salad
3. Cheesy Broccoli Bake
4. Cheesy Parmesan Orzo
5. Creamy Broccoli Slaw
6. Creamy Coleslaw
7. Easy Cheesy Orzo
8. Easy Microwave Risotto
9. Fresh Tomato and Asparagus Salad
10. Garlic Roasted Brussels Sprouts
11. Grilled Orzo Salad
12. Kale Chips
13. Mac and Cheese 
14. Oven Fries with Horseradish Cream
15. Parmesan Roasted Broccoli
16. Parmesan Roasted Green Beans
17. Perfect Caesar Salad
18. Perfect Mashed Potatoes
19. Roasted Provencal Vegetables
20. Roasted Smashed Potatoes
21. Rosemary Roasted Sweet Potatoes
22. Sicilian Cauliflower
23. Southwest Salad
24. Spinach Salad with Raspberry Dressing
25. Sriracha Cole Slaw
26. Strawberry Salad with Creamy Poppy Seed Dressing
27. Three Bean Salad
28. Tuscan Roasted Asparagus

20+ Casseroles, Make Ahead Meals and Freezer Meals
http://www.everydaytastes.com/recipe-index/make-ahead-meals/
Make Ahead Meals
1. American Pierogies
2. Chicken Cobbler Casserole
3. Chicken Divan
4. Chicken Pot Pie Puffs
5. King Ranch Chicken Casserole
6. Chicken Broccoli Tortellini Casserole
7. Chicken Cannelloni with Roasted Red Pepper Sauce
8. Balsamic Marinated Grilled Pork Tenderloin
9. Pork Chops with Rosemary Garlic Rub
10. Drunken Pork Chops
11. Honey and Spice Glazed Pork Chops
12. Molasses Grilled Pork Tenderloin
13. Broccoli Cheddar Soup with Ham
14. Chicken Corn Chowder
15. Creamy Chicken and Wild Rice Soup

Freezer Meals
1. Spicy Turkey Meatballs
2. Super Strombolis
3. The Best Meatloaf
4. My Favorite Mac & Cheese
5. Penne with Roasted Vodka Sauce
6. The Best Wimpies (Sloppy Joes)
7. Pasta Fagioli
8. Italian Wedding Soup


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm putting on the pounds just grazing.............


----------

